# New Prop Im working on



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

This is the Pumpkin Creep animatronic based on a prop I saw on Skull and Bone web site, My Prop rises from the ground with a growl looks left and right complaining about people walking through his pumkin patch and then gets really mad and reaches out to grab someone. Heres what I have now more to come soon. The pics.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

Thats one nice looking prop......keep the pics coming...


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That thing looks great. 

Very original.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

It has that great CREEPY look to it!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Looks great!
Can't wait to see how it turns out!
Keep us all posted!
.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love how you incorporated everything into a see-thru skeletal look! It'll keep the audience wondering how this thing can move without machanics!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I definitely wanna see this when done ..really cool
what are the fingers made with? 
And just curious as to what that yellowy orange stuff hangin off rib areas in that one pic is.


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

That will definitely scare the little ones away.


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Very nice prop! A very clever use of a simple 4 bar. I think it will be a very popular and effective prop. Nice work finishing it out.
Geat job!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Sweet! I like the slow rise in the video, looks more sinister.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Lilly, its cheese cloth coverd with laytex.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Impressive! ( I save that word for the the truely...impressive)..
How will you trigger the head animitronic when it reaches it's apex?
Will it be VSA controlled? You should look into purchasing the Exorcist VSA trigger device. Go to www.Skulltronix.com and browse to the exorcist section. It would be perfect for what you're trying to do.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Rock on!! That is an excellent rig. Minimal mechanical bars to distract from the prop, and good threatening stance & movement! That should be menacing as hell when it's finished!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent prop. I really like the movement.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Dr. Morbius
Thank you .I will program the movements with a pico plc(allen bradly),it will be a 3 input sensor array, left, right and, middle the head will face the sensor triggered as the TOTs walk by, when they reach the center sensor, BIG SCREAM and the arms reach out for them. I have the VSA software and use it on other props, and I make my own triggers for it (a very EZ key board hack). Thank you for the heads up on the trigger.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Lilly, The fingers are carved styrofoam board and a steel armature.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thank you very much DM


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Thank you Brckee1 that means a lot coming from you Ive seen your work and I really like it.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Very well done DM!
Do you have time to come over to my place and install a few pneumatics? :jol: 

Cheers,
R


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

I would be glad to help you S&B, Thanks


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

WOW!! Can't wait to see the finished product. You certainly won't have to get much candy to give out. Just collect the spilled bags from your front lawn when the little t-o-t's leave when they run to their mommys screaming. I love the scary effect! That is what Halloween is all about . GREAT JOB!!


----------

